# nurse call system



## صفاء عبدالمطلب (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم انا محتاجة ضرورى اى حاجة افهم منها
nurse call system
انا محتاجة ضرولاى قى شغلى وهكون سعيدة بالمشاركتكم
وليكو كلكوا الشكر والاحترام​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اختى
هل لديك دائرة ما تريدى شرحها؟ 
لأن المسألة بسيطة جدا دائرة متصلة بعدد س من الأزرار حسب عدد الغرف و عدد مقابل من اللمبات أمام أرقام الغرف وجرس واحد وزر الغاء
إن ضغط على زر منها تضيء اللمبة المناظرة و ينطلق الجرس حتى تضغط الممرضة على زر الغاء فيلغى الكل
تصنع بريلاى لكل غرفة وهناك الإلكترونى الذى يمكن تزويده بالغاء لكل غرفة
هذه مواصفات احد الأنظمة
http://www.igeacare.com/New%20Files/igeacom_unit_guildline_spec_j1rv2.pdf
وهذه نتائج جوجل عن مواصفات هذه الأنظمة
http://www.google.com.eg/search?sou...338&q=nurse+call+system+wiring+specifications


----------



## زاهر محمد الخطيب (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أود معرفة أقسام نظام نداء الممرضات مع شرح بسيط باللغة الانكليزية 

ولكم الشكر


----------



## tropical (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ماهى تكلفة nurse call system لعدد 40 سرير فى 15 غرفة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 نوفمبر 2012)

أخى
يمكنك السؤال لدى من يبيع هذا النظام كما أن كلفة تركيبة تعتمد على المكان و كيفية مد الكابلات به الخ


----------

